
Show HN: Budgee.me – Your budget buddy, a small tool o create budgets - _booty
https://budgee.me
======
_booty
budgee.me is a small tool to help you create and keep personal budgets by
showing how much you have left to spend each day within budget period.

I have been working on this tool for a while and would love to get some
feedback on it, it works really good for me and for how I intend to use it,
but it would be cool to see how it can be improved further.

